
Noise, Cognitive Function, and Worker Productivity [pdf] - ingve
https://joshuatdean.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/NoiseCognitiveFunctionandWorkerProductivity.pdf
======
nikolasavic
"An increase of 10 dB reduces productivity by approximately 5%."

I'm surprised it isn't more. As someone who is particularly distracted by
noise and interruptions, I usually have some music without lyrics playing in
noise cancelling headphones whenever I'm in an open office environment.

The real question is when are companies going to pick up on research like this
and make changes to maximize productivity. What do offices at FAANG look like?

~~~
wenc
Also, not all noise are alike.

My productivity increases with regular brown noise -- it "covers-up" the
irregular traffic and train noises outside my apartment so my brain doesn't
pay attention to it. Brown noise is also pleasant to the ears.

Music: it depends. Any kind of forgettable music like muzak or background
instrumental/classical helps. But anything with lyrics distracts me because it
engages the language processing part of my brain -- I need that part to do my
work. But I know many people who can work while listening to rock and roll.

Also the article makes a difference between _cognitive function_ and _effort-
task performance_.

If I was a mechanic or someone doing a mechanical task, I wouldn't mind
blasting heavy metal in the background -- it gives me a "metronome" to sync
to. But I wouldn't do the same if I was a tax accountant where I need the
cognitive headspace to do careful work.

If we create a quiet office environment, everybody gets to pick their
preferred noise via headphones.

~~~
zikzak
I worked as a cook for years while I was younger. There was always a radio on
(this is like 1980s-90s). Typical blue collar environment with tons of noise
from machinery, raucous people, and the radio.

While doing prep work for the next meal time the music didn't bother me at all
(so go through various fridges and the menu and make lists of tasks to prepare
then execute on the list interrupted by deliveries, dishwashers quitting in
the middle of their shift, and so on - peel carrots, chop onions, clean
squid...).

While working the actual rushes on the line (preparing individuals meals to
order as part of a team, timing courses to go out and maximizing throughput)
the music was extremely annoying to me. My coworkers literally would go crazy
without it so it stayed on but it was a major problem for me.

I eventually left cooking for comp sci (long story involving a health
condition and a privileged life allowing me to do this) and discovered
"psytrance". Finally, I understood how music could make you more productive.
Since then I've gotten better at tuning out music with lyrics but it still
bugs me when coding or writing.

~~~
milesvp
I wish I could turn to the same genre of music to increase my performance.
Like you lyrics are out with exceptions (for some reason I can sort of tune
out vocal trance), but some programming I find lend itself well to something
like bossa nova, while others I need something highly repetitive like house,
and I can't determine ahead of time which will be better. And what really
throws me is that usually something like funk will slow me down, but there are
times it's the only thing that works. This would all be fine, if I could just
roll through the dial, but it takes at least 15 minutes before I know, and
it's distracting messing with music until I find something suitable. usually I
opt for no music if I'm somewhere quiet, even if there's a good chance music
might make me more productive.

------
neves
I follow tips from memory champions. I use industrial strength earmuffs, a 3M
Peltor model, AND soft earplugs. It gives me almost total silence.

The earmuffs are also good as a signal to your coworkers that you are
concentrated. They will interrupt you less.

About memory champions training:
[https://archive.nytimes.com/www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011...](https://archive.nytimes.com/www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011/02/20/magazine/mind-
secrets.html?.&_r=1)

Btw, the author's book is really nice.

~~~
fishmaster
> The earmuffs are also good as a signal to your coworkers that you are
> concentrated. They will interrupt you less.

You'd think so...

------
thomk
Music that is too enjoyable seems to take over the creative part of the brain.
Try to do some deep focus work with your favorite music playing; impossible.
Now, if you are doing a repetitive task, then that type of music is perfect.
Creative energy gets sapped by any music you enjoy too much.

I've also heard that interpersonal intimate relations (lol, sorry) also will
sap creative energy.

I'd also agree with others that a constant noise is much better than
random/surprising noises as far as being able to ignore it. People bursting
out in laughter in the office is definitely surprising noise, so are phones
ringing and someone knocking on the door.

~~~
yboris
Minimal techno, progressive house, and other non-vocal music works best for
me.

I'm shocked people are able to handle vocals in their music -- any words in
music instantly drag my attention away.

~~~
mgkimsal
I sometimes have trouble even with beats/pulsing - that can break my
concentration at times. I use non-vocal jazz or electronica stuff, but mask
with brown/grey noise on top, and that seems to be the best mix, but I find
when beats are too noticeable... I notice them.

------
insickness
There is a barrage of noise coming from a construction site next door to my
apartment while I try to work from home. To block out the noise completely I
do three things at once:

\- Soft foam earplugs

\- Noise cancellation headphones (Sony WH1000XM3) over the earplugs

\- White noise playing through the headphones

With this I can block out almost any amount of noise. The white noise can be
turned up to any level necessary to drown out the sound. With the earplugs and
noise cancellation headphones I usually don't have to turn the white noise up
too loud and I forget that it's on.

~~~
trefoiled
A few years back, I had a particularly loud neighbor who had a subwoofer
directly against my bedroom wall, the same wall my bed was against. The layout
of the room precluded moving the bed against any other wall. I own the
predecessor to the WH1000XM3 you have, which were at the time arguably the
best active noise cancelling headphones on the market in terms of the efficacy
of the active noise cancelling. They did a fantastic job of covering up the
sudden bass hits of the subwoofer, but when my neighbor got especially rowdy
the bass could still slip through. I've worn earplugs to sleep for years, so I
had some handy, and thought if the headphones weren't enough, headphones plus
earplugs might be even more effective. When I tried them together, I was
surprised that I could now hear the bass more clearly. I hadn't considered
that active noise cancelling works by producing "anti noise" which has an
identical amplitude to the noise it is trying to cancel, but an inverted
phase. By wearing earplugs, I was blocking out the anti noise which was
cancelling out the noise of the bass. I might as well have been wearing
regular headphones over the earplugs. Since you're also using brown noise,
maybe the earplugs are still providing you some benefit, but consider testing
without them.

------
anonu
Noise is a strange thing. I've worked in open plan offices my entire career..
specifically on trading floors. These places are renowned for people shouting
and screaming... I've found that my level of focus on something really matters
what the task at hand is..

If it's coding, I need a good steady drone of noise.

If it's reading I need silence.

The choice of background noise really matters as well:

CNBC is a terrible choice for noise because the variability in cadence and the
sound effects are very distracting. It's all designed to attract your
attention.

NPR on the other hand is just perfect for having in the background as there
aren't many "highs" or "lows".

Having said that, I recommend investing in a bose quietcomfort noise
cancelling earbuds. These give you some bit of control on your environment. I
haven't tried the latest airpods, but I hear (pun) good things..

------
BossingAround
I feel like I'm over-sensitive to sounds and noises. I can hear someone's
Facebook message ding over my noise-canceling headphones while listening to
music, and it bugs me. Not sure how I get affected productivity-wise, but I am
definitely more prone to lashing out at people or sending angry emails when
there are too many of these things.

Also, if you have your sound turn on, are in an open-space office, you keep
messaging someone and your messenger keeps making loud sounds, that's
incredibly rude and I think very poorly of you.

~~~
GloriousKoji
The sound notification definitely compounds on the distraction. Not only is
there the jarring sound or ringtone but the brain's knee jerk reaction of
hatred for lack of respect of others around them. I've grown to hate the door
knocking sound that Samsung uses.

Oddly when a phone is vibrating, even if left on a solid surface, I don't find
it nearly as distracting.

------
xfitm3
I can't stand music while engaged in any level of critical thinking. I suffer
from misophonia - I need quiet all the time.

This is a major reason why I work remote, office environments are a disaster
for me.

~~~
RonanTheGrey
I think I am basically the same. I can go literally weeks without noise as
long as I'm productively working. I don't miss it.

Eventually the silence does get deafening but it usually only takes a short
trip to a mall or something for me to be refreshed and not want sound for
another several days.

I'm incredibly sensitive to it.

------
marmot777
Yes, noise is bad when you’re trying to focus and it’s the worst when you’re
trying to relax.

